# External Speaker for TV Help



## Brennell (Jun 11, 2007)

i recently tried to hook-up 2 (new) small spkrs to my Mits 52" DLP using split wire from spkrs, connecting the other end into the only 2 audio "outputs" on rear panel of tv. they do not work. any suggestions? 

B Blake


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You often have to configure audio out on a TV as either No audio out (default), Fixed audio out (you can't adjust the volume) or Variable audio out (you can adjust the volume).

Also make sure your amp/receiver is set to the correct input.


----------



## Brennell (Jun 11, 2007)

How do I configure audio out on my TV as you suggest above? Is that done via the "set-up" using my remote? 

I do not have an amp/receiver, only 2 spkrs. Regarding the volume, I bought the spkrs to add to my existing TV spkrs and assumed their volume would be tied to TV and controlled with my remote. The actual spkrs DO NOT have their own volume control like computer spkrs.

Feedback?

Thanks,

Brenda


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

How are these speakers interfaced with the TV? Is it through stereo RCA jacks?

It should be in the audio section of the TV setup. Usually you press Action or Setup on your remote.


----------



## Brennell (Jun 11, 2007)

Interfaced? As I said above, the only 2 audio OUTPUT's on my TV are red and white. The Spkrs DO NOT work using those connections. Most everything I found on the web says a "RECEIVER" is needed so I bought a cheap Receiver/DVD player (that I do not need) today that came w/5 small spkrs and one BIG spkr w/ a woofer, bla-bla. I will try and see if this works.

Comments welcome.

Bren


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Those two are RCA jacks for analog audio. Hopefully the receiver will work. But check your TV documentation for configuring audio out.


----------



## Brennell (Jun 11, 2007)

Noticed my TV manual says the SPKRS (TV) may be turned OFF when sending sound through a stereo system OR surround sound A/V Receiver...I will try this! Next, I will try and find a Receiver ONLY vs. buying a DVD player/Receiver that I DON'T need!

ALSO, I am attaching a pdf diagram that I created (for another member of this site who blew me off in my time of need) of my current TV/DVR/DVD set-up. Maybe you can comment that it looks OK? I am having problems recording from cable OR Saveing to VCR" from my DT DVR...

Thanks!

Brenda


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

See the Audio Output in the lower right corner of the TV? That is the audio out. Don't confuse it with the other recording audio out. Red goes to red and white goes to white. 

Connect it to the speakers or if you have a receiver, any of the inputs on the receiver (except the phono input - watch out for this because you can blow your speakers using this input incorrectly).


----------



## Brennell (Jun 11, 2007)

yes, i see the tv audio-outputs and AS STATED IN MY 1ST POST that DOES NOT WORK!
...ALSO, I HAVE 2 SPKRS SO HOW AM I TO CONNECT BOTH WHEN MY TV ONLY HAS ONE AUDIO-OUT, AND, THE DVD/RECEIVER I PURCHASED HAS ONLY-ONLY: OUTPUT/COMPONENT VIDEO PR / PB / Y/ MONITOR...SO.......
i am done for tonight and in the a.m. i am taking pics of ALL I GOT to the store where I bought my 52" TV for help. In person might make a difference, I hope!

Thank you,

Brenda


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The speakers should have a red and a white cable, plug these into the corresponding connectors on the back of the TV. Then setup audio out on the TV.


----------

